# ranger blew up



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yesturday I was riding the creek with about 40 bikes and one of the rangers fans hit the radiator and caused a chain reaction some how oil got mixed with gas and when the radiatorblew everything thing did looked like a bond fire. Anyone else Hurd of that happeningto the new 800s?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Never heard of that happening. But a vid would have been cool.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I had one out of the 40 bikes I was way in front and had to turn around


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope he had insurance!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think he did his warranty just went out


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

There are some burned up popo parts on the trails by my hood. Could have been a similar situation. I hate that happened to ya man.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

If it had a 7 blade fan on it the dealership should fix everything on Polaris' bill. They had some problems with fan blades breaking off on the 800's and damaging radiators and have since went to a beefier 5 blade fan.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

It wasn't my ranger and there was a nother one there that had the same problem with the fan and they told him the only way to fix it was with afrermarcket radiator and fan it just fan or something all I know the dealer wouldn't fix it


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I would tell them to find another dealer or to call Polaris directly because it is a known problem.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah that's what I was thinking but he was mad at the time it happened so we all let him cool off before we tried telling him that cause its been in the shop way to many times for a new ranger


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> There are some burned up popo parts on the trails by my hood. Could have been a similar situation. I hate that happened to ya man.


?????????????????????


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I'll show you one day. Nick and Kevin ran across em.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

hahahahahaha that was my dads ranger. the paper air filter got wet and colapsed and was sucked into the engine. then the fan blade broke off and went through the radiator. he was pissed but it got fixed.


----------

